# DEF Consumption - ScanGaugeII - ADC Reading



## gtcontender (Aug 31, 2019)

Good Day All, I am trying to find out what folks that have the ScanGaugeII for the Cruze Diesel are showing on the ADC Readout, Average DEF Consumption that is programed with the XGAUGE, such as 0.78 or 1.02 so forth

As this is suppose to read in grams per kilometer

Also is there such a thing as too much DEF being sprayed into the exhaust stream, what that might be and what detrimental effect to the SCR would happen over a prolong time.

I am not talking about NOX level and Emission testing, but phyical mechanical damage cause part to fail, like a burn out or rupture type event.

Appreciate everyone time


----------

